
Competition to reward Cameroon's best technology projects - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/08/04/challenge-to-reward-cameroons-best-ict-projects/
======
lacker
If Cameroon really wants to encourage a technology industry, a great start
would be not shutting off the internet for months to punish regions of the
country that don’t agree with the president politically.

[https://qz.com/africa/1349108/cameroons-internet-shutdown-
in...](https://qz.com/africa/1349108/cameroons-internet-shutdown-in-blacked-
out-documentary/)

